# Ryan Gingerich DVD's not worth the time or money



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Stacy Westfall has some good dvds for starting a horse and correcting a few unpleasant traits. If one watches them a second time, more is learned.


----------



## newb (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll look her up. I do remember seeing a video of her winning a training show but forgot to look her up. Thanks


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I haven't gotten any of their DVDs, but Monty Roberts and Clinton Anderson are my favorites. I've applied several techniques from both of them to gain respect from my kids. Clinton is better at explaining things in a "layman's term" sort of way, very blunt and easy-to-grasp.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't care too much for Ryan either. I will watch him just to maybe get a different way to approach a problem. I prefer Clinton Anderson. He keeps things simple and easy to understand. 

I only do trail rides and don't do the show thing. I think when you do shows, it gets to be more about the competition and not as much of enjoying the horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that my favorite of the BNTs is also Clinton Anderson. He's straight and to the point and he doesn't pussy foot around.

A couple of others that I like the looks of are Dennis Reis and Chris Cox.

I have to agree with you about Gingrich though. Everything I have seen of him on RFD just proves to me that he has no business trying to teach others how to handle their horse. He makes things complicated that should be simple and only has like 2 different things that he does for _every_ issue.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

newb said:


> One dvd on bolting showed the exact same thing as on TV and all the other dvd's. Tap the front left leg to have the horse start walking w/ the front left leg. Stop each leg with the corresponding side rein. He always uses his horse that has done his steps so much, he'll do them on his own.
> 
> Get real, come on out here and I give you a few untouched horses, as well as seriously bolting horses and let's see what you do with them.


His shows that I have watched were with problem horses and not well trained horses.He worked with issues with them and some he even took back to his ranch for further training. Maybe when he taped the video it was easier with his horse for the time line.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I think RG is a blithering idiot. I have not seen one single thing that tells me he knows how to address any problem. 

I would have to go with Clinton Anderson. I have recommended his DVDs to severalpeople and they sure improved their approach and results with his help.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Cherie said:


> I think RG is a blithering idiot. I have not seen one single thing that tells me he knows how to address any problem.
> 
> I would have to go with Clinton Anderson. I have recommended his DVDs to severalpeople and they sure improved their approach and results with his help.


 I did see something that he did that helped me. He was teaching a horse, or reteaching, the go forward cue. He had the horse by a fence and was tapping the horse where the stirrup would be to get the horse to go forward. I varied this by using the stirrup, on the ground, to teach a horse to move their rear end over, by bumping the horse with the stirrup where you would when in the saddle. I kept my body language quiet because I wanted the horse to learn the feel but not see anything. When I went to do it undersaddle, which hadn't worked before that, the horse responded correctly right away.

I think it's always good to have an alternative technique stuffed in the back off your mind. One way of training may work on many horses but might not on all horses. It might also give you a way to vary how you teach the horse.


----------



## ledge (May 23, 2011)

Kenn McNabb i'd like to see his videos more, spoke to his dad on the phone a real hoot.

Clinton's way of explaining works well for a lot of folks he can put it in easy terms. Dennis Reis is good but he can get a bit over-technical in his explanations, i've been to several Reis stops, his method is decent, though i bought the program i don't use his sticks that much.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Creampuff said:


> I haven't gotten any of their DVDs, but Monty Roberts and Clinton Anderson are my favorites. I've applied several techniques from both of them to gain respect from my kids. Clinton is better at explaining things in a "layman's term" sort of way, very blunt and easy-to-grasp.


My two favorites too!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i really like clinton anderson. i havent watched much of his under saddle work, but his ground work is great ! he is very no nonsense and makes things simple for the horse and the handler.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Clinton Anderson and Tommy Garland.


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

im on the Clinton Anderson boat too  I like that hes very straight forward and doesnt base his training around babying the horse like others do. If he needs to be tough he is, plain and simple, start by asking, then insist, then tell! I also really like John Lyons, I have his books and I really really really like them. Sometimes he goes off on a rambles in his books, but its full of wonderful knowledge and easy and straightforward technique. Plus he has a solution for everything! I agree too that Ryan is an idiot, I dont understand how he even has his own show! Every episode is the same, he uses the same techniques for bolting and pushy horses as he does for ones that dont want to go forward undersaddle and ones that dont know how to go forward at all, and ones that have loading problems, etc etc etc. I truly wonder if he actually knows how to do anything other than tap behind the front leg to move forward and put pressure on the lead rope to move back


----------

